# Ibook G4 ne demarre plus



## Ozzrik (5 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour a tous.

J'ai un Ibook G4 (1G acheté fin 2003 ou debut 2004), depuis quelques jour il ne demarre plus corectement.
Au debut il ne demarrai tout simplement plus.
Puis maintenant il demarre mais n'affiche plus que des bandes de couleurs pleine verticales.

-Il ne fait plus un bruit a part un de ventilo de temps a autre mais c completement aléatoire.
-Je l'es deja monter en mode disque dur pour sauvé les donné.
-Je l'es demarre en vidan la p ram
-J'ai essayé de le branché avec un ecran externe mais il n'affiche rien.
-Il ne fait pas parti des series avec la carte mere defectueuse (son numero commence pas UV344XXXX)

Je ne sais plus quoi faire, si vous avez une idée du probleme?

Je vous remerci

(il est toujours sous applecare)


----------



## jugnin (5 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour et bienvenue.

Si ton iBook est toujours sous applecare, c'est plutôt une chance non ? A mon humble avis, le plus simple c'est de l'envoyer au SAV.

Sinon, en faisant une recherche, tu trouveras des tas de fils traitant d'iBooks sujets à des pannes diverses et variées.

Bon courage.


----------



## kertruc (5 Décembre 2005)

POur moi : Apple Care direct !!!

C'est gratuit ! tu appelles !


----------

